# Helmet or not



## ronmac (7 Feb 2009)

I'm fairly new to cycling and can't decide wether to wear a helmet or not. It's not that I don't like wearing it, just that I like the feel of the fresh air about my head.
I definitely feel safer on the road when I wear it but is this a false sense of security as I'll probably get wiped out anyway if a fast moving vehicle hits me.
Conversely I feel I don't need it on cycle paths and yet I'm more likely to come off and bang my head when cycling on one of these.
I'd be interested to hear others opinions on all of this. I'm sure they'll be very varied but may help me decide.
Cheers. Ron.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Feb 2009)

could be the difference between life and death, that's why i wear it.
can still feel the air about your head with vents. often the more expensive the helmet the more vents, so get a good flashy one..


----------



## Danny (7 Feb 2009)

You may get more opinions than you bargained for on this one 

The question of whether or not to wear a helmet can is quite controversial in some quarters. 

My personal view - based on the evidence I have read - is that wearing a helmet will protect you in some circumstances if you crash. Therefore I always wear one.

However you will find that there are a small number of cyclists who are vehemently opposed to helmets - partly because they think they are of no use, and partly because they are convinced that there is a big conspiracy out there to make helmet wearing compulsory.


----------



## upandover (7 Feb 2009)

It's a fairly uncontroversial topic really.

I think everyone pretty much agrees that you should absolutely always, almost certainly, maybe sometimes, perhaps when it snows, definitely never, wear a helmet.


----------



## upandover (7 Feb 2009)

ps - I wear one. Everything else aside it's a good place to put more lights / reflective stuff. Nothing like two torches in the face to get people to notice you as they approach a roundabout.


----------



## MajorMantra (7 Feb 2009)

upandover said:


> ps - I wear one. Everything else aside it's a good place to put more lights / reflective stuff. Nothing like two torches in the face to get people to notice you as they approach a roundabout.



+1. 

Also, when you arrive somewhere dripping sweat, breathing hard and smelling a bit ripe, people immediately know you're a cyclist and not a deranged hobo.

Matthew


----------



## Over The Hill (7 Feb 2009)

You brain is rather important to you. It is only wrapped in a thin shell of bone rather like an egg shell. You put eggs in a box to bring them home. 

People fall off bikes and hit their head. It just is a habit to get into to put a lid on. Yes it takes something a way, but so does a seat belt.


----------



## Noodley (7 Feb 2009)

I have sometimes fallen off. I do not wear a helmet. Hey, wear one if you want.

Lasting sign of injuries since 1977 - scar on chin (1977) and scar on leg (2008)


----------



## IJCymru (7 Feb 2009)

I never go out without my helmet. I had a bad crash on a bike without a helmet a few years ago and I can tell you it really hurts. Luckily I just have scars but its very easy to do some serious damage without a helmet as there is nothing to take the initial impact.

Also you can get helmets with loads of vents in if you want to feel that fresh hair so you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## aqaleigh (7 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> I'm fairly new to cycling and can't decide wether to wear a helmet or not. It's not that I don't like wearing it, just that I like the feel of the fresh air about my head.
> I definitely feel safer on the road when I wear it but is this a false sense of security as I'll probably get wiped out anyway if a fast moving vehicle hits me.
> Conversely I feel I don't need it on cycle paths and yet I'm more likely to come off and bang my head when cycling on one of these.
> I'd be interested to hear others opinions on all of this. I'm sure they'll be very varied but may help me decide.
> Cheers. Ron.



ALWAYS - ALWAYS wear a helmet

I have ridden bikes on and off for 35 years and last summer was the first time I had a big off - it happened in a split second and my head took nearly all the impact as I slid for 50 yards across the concrete
My helmet was destroyed as were my arm, leg, shoulder and side but if I was not wearing the helmet I am convinced I would have spent many weeks in hospital or maybe not have survived at all
If you value your life it has to be worth wearing one - there are lots of positives and very little negatives

cheers
leigh


----------



## Cranky (7 Feb 2009)

Reasons for wearing a helmet far outweigh reasons not to, IMO. I never get on a bike without one.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Feb 2009)

I don't feel safer without one.


----------



## Noodley (7 Feb 2009)

aqaleigh said:


> I have ridden bikes on and off for 35 years and last summer was the first time I had a big off



well there you go, the chances are 1 in 35x365....


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

This is the last big discussion on here (26 pages) on the subject

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=19439&highlight=helmet

Many people will claim a helmet has saved their life, many will tell you that they are a waste of time and can infact cause injury. However the one important fact in all this is that it is your choice as to whether you wear one or not.

I do not. My children have helmets, bought by their grandparents, and I let them decide whether they want to wear it or not. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't, it's up to them.


----------



## another_dave_b (7 Feb 2009)

There was a thread recently 'Cycling as Safe as Walking', that you might consider relevant.


----------



## kyuss (7 Feb 2009)

Over The Hill said:


> You brain is rather important to you. *It is only wrapped in a thin shell of bone rather like an egg shell.* You put eggs in a box to bring them home.



Really? If your skull is no better developed than an eggshell I'd suggest a trip to the doctors. Mine has been developed over thousands of years to deal with the majority of knocks and bumps and is fairly sturdy. Even if it wasn't I wouldn't put too much trust in a second covering of eggshell (helmet).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> However the one important fact in all this is that it is your choice as to whether you wear one or not.



Before we get into another 26 page thread on helmets, may I suggest that this is really all that needs to be said on the subject?


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2009)

One of the reasons I started wearing one was that I wanted my kids to wear one. Their skulls are thinner than ours, and I would be a hypocrite not to wear one if I wanted them to. They are more likely to have those low speed off's where a helmet might help. However my eldest doesn't wear one now and that is her choice. I wear one 80% of the time - though in the snow I've decided to make that 100%.

Only you can decide - but if you do get one ... fit it properly!


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2009)

I was twotted off my bike a couple of years ago, and although I headbutted the roof of a car at over 20 mph before flying over the top of it and landing on by bonce on the other side (witness statement, not my biased recollection), I got away without even a headache. The helmet was totalled, as was my arm/shoulder/hands/chin resulting in a stay in hospital and 3 months off work.

At the time I was stupid enough to suggest on a forum smilar to this (C+ RIP), that the helmet may in some way have lessened the damage to my head. What followed was pages of abuse from non-wearers calling me a moron for even owning a helmet - very disheartening, particularly from one contributor whose main arguement for not wearing a lid is because he didn't want to look uncool.

From the whole saga I came to the view I have today: To wear a helmet or not is your own decision, if you have thought through the arguements yourself and have decided that they do not offer any useful protection then I respect your decision. If however you don't wear a helmet because you can't be bothered or through vanity, then you're an idiot.

Personally I always wear a helmet and will always encourage those I love to do the same.


----------



## snorri (7 Feb 2009)

It depends on your cycle usage and cycling style.
As an on road utility cyclist who puts self preservation and safety before speed and performance I have decided not to wear a helmet. I cycle in normal clothes because cycling would cease to be a convenient and practical mode of transport if I were to wear special clothing including a helmet every time I got on my bike. As the OP says, in a high speed collision with a motor vehicle a helmet is unlikely to affect the outcome, and as an adult I consider it most unlikely I will fall off my bicycle at slow speed.
The choice is yours.


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Feb 2009)

kyuss said:


> If your skull is no better developed than an eggshell I'd suggest a trip to the doctors. Mine has been developed over thousands of years to deal with the majority of knocks and bumps and is fairly sturdy.


Mine too. I came off my MTB at speed some years ago, landed on a rock on my unprotected swede, had 50 stitches in it and a week in hospital.

I generally wear a helmet off-road but still don't wear one on the road. My head, my choice.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Feb 2009)

it is no great inconvenience to put a helmet on, and if my head is aided to survive and impact, then I stand a better chance as a whole. Hence I always put the lid on.

Same way I always put on a seatbelt in the car, and I always find a safe place to cross. I think this kind of thing sets a good example to kids too.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

Helmets save lives. If I see a cyclist with no helmet, then I see them as an inexperienced/bad cyclist - though ofc this is not allways the case, just the first impression that is given. And if you are worried about looking like an alien, some of the helmets out atm look pretty swanky


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Helmets save lives. If I see a cyclist with no helmet, then I see them as an inexperienced/bad cyclist - though ofc this is not allways the case, just the first impression that is given. And if you are worried about looking like an alien, some of the helmets out atm look pretty swanky


You should tell that to professional cyclsts, then.

Trawl through the racing magazines at pictures of teams out on the road during early season training camps and the majority of riders do not wear a helmet. That includes squads riding through London traffic just before the 07 Tour de France.

Wear one if you want, but don't come the patronising crap with those who don't.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

ok...so lets put it this way
How many lives have cycling helmets saved?
How many lives have cycling helmets killed?
....their effect can only be positive. If somebody said you have to play Russian roulette with one bullet or two, would you take the two bullets because the risk is still small? Thought not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> ok...so lets put it this way
> How many lives have cycling helmets saved?
> How many lives have cycling helmets killed?
> ....their effect can only be positive. If somebody said you have to play Russian roulette with one bullet or two, would you take the two bullets because the risk is still small? Thought not.


Lets put it another way. In the hundred plus years before professional cyclists (who crash many more times than anyone else and at higher speeds) wore helmets, how many died because of preventable head injuries? The number is too small to make a statistic.

If you're one of those who believes "If it saves one life it is worth it" I suggest you stop riding a bike and take up indoor jogging.


----------



## ronmac (7 Feb 2009)

*Thanks for all the replies*

I only posted late last night and was amazed at all the replies. I didn't realise it was such a touchy subject.
Anyway many thanks to one and all. I've got some serious consideration to do. My general feeling is that I'll probably wear it when out on the roads on my touring bike either training or touring but give it a miss when pottering about locally on my MTB mainly on cycle paths. Happy/Safe cycling all. Ron.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lets put it another way. In the hundred plus years before professional cyclists (who crash many more times than anyone else and at higher speeds) wore helmets, how many died because of preventable head injuries? The number is too small to make a statistic.
> 
> If you're one of those who believes "If it saves one life it is worth it" I suggest you stop riding a bike and take up indoor jogging.



Well unfortunately I have seen the effects of somebody I know that suffered severe head injuries that would have most likely been prevented had a helmet been worn. If he had the ability to now say something on the issue, I am sure he would. Don't give any of that "the helmet wouldn't have helped anyway" crud either, he got knocked while going at low speed, and head collided with the curb.

Now, while people like you put forward a case for not wearing a helmet, this may encourage others to follow your lead and put forward a decent excuse for not wearing helmets, when infact their reasons may be down to veinity etc. So lets say you advise a youngster to bin the helmet, then he ends up like my friend did. If you don't want to wear a helmet, fine, just don't let anybody know.

And to the OP, wear the helmet on cycle paths aswell


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Well unfortunately I have seen the effects of somebody I know that suffered severe head injuries that would have most likely been prevented had a helmet been worn. If he had the ability to now say something on the issue, I am sure he would. Don't give any of that "the helmet wouldn't have helped anyway" crud either, he got knocked while going at low speed, and head collided with the curb.
> 
> Now, while people like you put forward a case for not wearing a helmet, this may encourage others to follow your lead and put forward a decent excuse for not wearing helmets, when infact their reasons may be down to veinity etc. So lets say you advise a youngster to bin the helmet, then he ends up like my friend did. *If you don't want to wear a helmet, fine, just don't let anybody know.
> *
> And to the OP, wear the helmet on cycle paths aswell


Oh I'm soooooooooooo sorry, I shouldn't try and corrupt the innocent youth by publicising my shameful vice


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh I'm soooooooooooo sorry, I shouldn't try and corrupt the innocent youth by publicising my shameful vice



Nice argument, well presented.
For the rest of you, here is the proof - it appears that not wearing a helmet on cycle rides does indeed lead to a loss in brain cells.

Smokin Joe, if you do persist in making a tit of yourself, please reply with another comment similar to your previous one, or you could be helpful and argue a VALID case for not wearing a helmet. If you really want to find out if the helmet really is better off on the shelf, perhaps I could hook you up with my friend? Would take him a while to tell you anything though - he talks pretty slow with only half a brain.


http://www.helmets.org/stats.htm


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

Montage, read the piece of arrogant nonsense I highlighted in your post and you will realise who is talking like a tit.

And if you want my valid argument as to why I don't wear a helmet, re-read post 26.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

Pretty poor argument, as most people reading this will not be a Pro racer...
Sorry but this has just turned into an uneducated brawl - I have put my point accross as strongly as I can, and I hope that people reading this thread will take that into consideration.

Smokin Joe, if you want to have a childish argument over the internet then I am sure somebody else will oblidge - you haven't said anything constructive or worth while, just attempted to boost you own internet prowess by developing an personal argument rather than debating the issue at hand.

This case is closed - I shall not be reading any further comments by yourself on this thread as not only are they nonsense, but you have also spat at my comments on my friend's injuries which does sadden me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

Take your ball and go home, I dare say the game will carry on without you.


----------



## Danny (7 Feb 2009)

This thread seems to be shaping up nicely - and Cunobelin hasn't even noticed it yet


----------



## wafflycat (7 Feb 2009)

If you want to wear a lid, do so. If you don't, Fairy Nuff. The benefit of wearing one in terms of injury prevention is not entirely clear. Wearing a lid can offer a little bit of protection form low-impact bumps, but it is NOT designed or intended to save your bonce in the event of a major off. If you do have a major off, it may well stop some fool legal/insurance bod trying to do you out of compensation on the dubious grounds of contributory negligence. But they are NOT designed to save your bonce from major impact. Don't think that wearing a lid offers you some kind of all-round invincibility from idiot drivers - it doesn't. 

The best thing a cyclist can do, IMO, is learn to cycle safely and assertively (not aggressively) to minimise risk as much as reasonably possible in the first place. Indeed, I'd place wearing gloves as being more important a bit of safety kit than wearing a lid. 

Remember, that for well over a century now, cyclists have been cycling without the benefit of a lid.. and survived..

Personally - I wear one, but mainly out of habit and the knowledge that if I am hit, some fool lawyer can't defend his/her client by saying "if only the deceased had been wearing a helmet, m'lud, it would not of mattered if my client had been drunk behind the wheel of the car.." if you get my drift.

A lid is just a small part in the cyclists' toolkit as regards cycling safely.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Feb 2009)

the odd thing is, it takes 2 seconds to put a helmet on, it weighs nothing and it doesnt impair vision/comfort... even if there is only a small chance of a bash on the bonce, what have you got to lose by not wearing one?


----------



## bonj2 (7 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> I only posted late last night and was amazed at all the replies. I didn't realise it was such a touchy subject.



As you can probably see, the controversy stems not from the simple choice of the individual as to whether to wear one or not, but from the incredulity of _some_ members of the "pro-wear" camp at what they see as the idiocy of the "non-wearer" camp.
When you think about it the intentions of these more militant, evangelistic "pro-wear" folk are very good, touching really - they can't stand the thought of a fellow cyclist getting a serious head injury that they are sure could be prevented or at least lessened so easily and with so little discomfort or fuss, BUT, the methods and arguments they resort to in order to get this point across ("non-wearers aren't serious cyclists"/"all the pros wear them"/"you can't value your head very much" etc etc) simply serve to get up the noses of those who choose not to wear a helmet.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Feb 2009)

Dannyg said:


> This thread seems to be shaping up nicely - and Cunobelin hasn't even noticed it yet



his "speed rating" argument doesn't convince me, though he'll surely be along to fill in anyone who's unclear on the specifics of it himself soon...


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

johnnyh said:


> the odd thing is, it takes 2 seconds to put a helmet on, it weighs nothing and it doesnt impair vision/comfort... even if there is only a small chance of a bash on the bonce, what have you got to lose by not wearing one?



This sums it up beautifully 
My helmet does have one of those lame visors on though...they can impair vision from incomming planes....so a bike helmet is not suitable for those men on runways with table tennis bats.


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Pretty poor argument, as most people reading this will not be a Pro racer...
> Sorry but this has just turned into an uneducated brawl - I have put my point accross as strongly as I can, and I hope that people reading this thread will take that into consideration.



You have, and I'm sure people are capable of making their own minds up. The point is that you've stated your case, and then told Joe not to state his, because you don't like it. If your case is that strong, you shouldn't need to censor the opposition.

Personally, I wear a helmet less than I used to, especially when I'm doing what I normally do, short hops about town. If I went out for a day ride, I'd wear it, as part of the whole lycra get up. But for just coming across town, esp in the cold, I'm wearing a fleece hat. Don't tell my mother, please, anyone. The downside is that I've got out of the way of using my helmet cam.... Most of my day to day cycling friends don't wear one either.

There ARE, by the way, potential ways in which a helmet could hurt you - twisting injuries to the neck due to the shape, and over confidence in the rider because they think they are ok because they are wearing a helmet. So it's not as simple as 'it can only be good'. Most 'anti' helmet people are not anti helmet, but anti compulsion. Compulsion suggests that cycling is dangerous, and that puts people off. And the very best safety thing for cyclists is to have lots more cyclists on the roads. So putting people off is a hazard too.

In more civilised countries where cycling is 'normal', like the Netherlands, helmets are not the norm.


----------



## stranger (7 Feb 2009)

It's odd really. I wouldn't dream of riding my horses without my riding hat--but a cycle helmet simply never even occurred to me. 

I suppose I could cycle in the ridng hat couldn' t I?


----------



## roadiewill (7 Feb 2009)

No, its probably not designed for the impact a bike crash produces


----------



## roadiewill (7 Feb 2009)

...just like a cycle helmet isnt suitable as a motorbike helmet...


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

roadiewill said:


> No, its probably not designed for the impact a bike crash produces



Having worn both, I don't think that's the main issue. Horse riding helmets are barely ventilated, compared with cycle helmets, and wrap much more around the head. Unless you rode very gently, you'd get very hot.

If you do ride gently, I suspect it would offer just the same protection in the case of a slow fall or slide. But it wouldn't deform and cushion like a cycle helmet in a hard impact.

On the other hand, a crop wielded in the right (offside) hand is quite good for getting a little extra space, and makes a satisfying smack noise on any car that comes too close...


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2009)

I've worn a helmet for many years. I've fell off many times and have never banged my head on the ground in a crash...until....just before Christmas.

I has hit side on by a car travelling at 25-30 mph - the force of the impact flipped the bike from under me and as I crashed to the ground, the helmet hit the ground and scraped along the road.....

Had that been my head, I'd have had at least serious road rash/cuts. As it happened I got up, helmet scuffed and a headache.


----------



## Wobbly Wheels (7 Feb 2009)

I wear a helmet, granted I've not been cycling long, since about September. Even then, I had a horrible bout of Flu, since Late Nov, and only now feeling like I can get out and about properly again.

But I still would wear a helmet, even going along my local cycle path, in my opinion it's just not worth the risk. Others may disagree, but for me, I'm not doing it for competetive sport or anything like that, so just knowing that perhaps I am a little bit more safe makes all the difference, and to be honest at my standard of cycling, having a helmet on, doesn't make any difference to my ride. 

Sorry, should have added I got mine at halfords for £30. Not top of the range, but well passed the standards set, and doesn't look completely stupid.


----------



## ronmac (7 Feb 2009)

*still undecided*

I started this thread and am sorry that some postings have got a little heated. But it seems it's a touchy subject outwith my thread. I can't take sides as I'm still undecided.
However after reading Montage and Fossyant posts about injuries to friend and self respectively I do say to myself "If I came off my bike tomorrow and helmet took the impact and saved me from injury would I wear a helmet from then on ?". 
I still don't know. I really do love the feeling of fresh air and freedom riding without gives me. I ask myself what are the odds of 1. Getting an injury 2. Getting an injury that a cycle helmet would have prevented. If it's 14 million to one (same as winning the lottery) then I'd probably take chance and not wear one. I appreciate the thread is getting a bit long but I do appreciate everybodys input and if anybody wants to continue to do so, well that's what the forum's for. Regards to all. Ron.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2009)

There are some really really light helmets with brilliant ventilation
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/Cycle/7/Helmets_-_Road/


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2009)

Well as I said I probably wear one about 80% ... I think it makes me appreciate the freedom when I'm not wearing one... but I have to say that one of its greatest benifits to me is keeping my hair out of my face which is a safety issue .. although it can be dealt with by other means too.


----------



## jayce (7 Feb 2009)

i wear one when around 80% when its hot it makes me over heat ,and yes its a good one ,on short rides 10 miles or so i might do a couple of rides with out one it all depends on the time , ie traffic but every one has their views ,i know it only takes the once but if you think you need one then buy a tidy one ,but i only wear one if i want to and more often and not i do


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2009)

Get a Bell Volt or Sweep or Giro Atmos etc - all very well vented !


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2009)

Don't wear one, don't want to, don't wear protective gear on my motorcyle either and would junk the helmet for that if I could. 

Kids, that's an awkward one for parents, easily solved by me, I have banned them from wearing them. I do not want my kids growing up and associating cycling, a pleasant, healthy and incredibly safe activity, with danger.

I am fine though with those who, for whatever reason, wear a helmet.


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> .. or you could be helpful and argue a VALID case for not wearing a helmet.


OK. I don't wear one on the road *because I don't want to*. 

I don't dispute that there may be an extra risk but it's one that I am willing to accept. Cycling is a risk, with or without a helmet. Life is a risk.


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2009)

A little off topic but.....has anybody, helmet wearer or non-wearer, ever, having read this sort of thread, gone over to the other side?

Maybe it's who you are, after all, no amount of caved in head stories has the slightest impact () on my desire not to wear one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2009)

I often wonder about the motives of those who get het up because others choose not to wear a helmet. Personally, I think that when they come across a bare headed cyclist they suddenly feel self conscious and embarrassed in case the non wearer (who doesn't actually give a shoot) might regard them as as some sort of safety obsessed girls blouse, so instead of just accepting the principle of live and let live they feel they need to justfy their own use by preaching about how many hundreds of thousands of lives are saved annually by helmets, how non wearers cost the health service billions and how we must "set an example to the young" by wearing them whether we want to or not.

All we really want is to be left in peace to do our own thing. Wear a ventilated piss pot on your bonce if you must, but don't try and come the emotional blackmail with me because it won't work.


----------



## jayce (7 Feb 2009)

on a motorcycle i have had an accident 3 years ago broke my sholders in 5 places ,broke my back in 2 places 10" scar on my leg ,i use arai the doc said that saved my life as its totaly f***ed took a hell of an impact. but on a cycle you do not have to wear one i dont always wear one


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Feb 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Before we get into another 26 page thread on helmets, may I suggest that this is really all that needs to be said on the subject?



... so that's a "no", then. Six pages in and we've already had bad tempered posts from someone who doesn't like someone else not wearing a lid. Oh well.


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2009)

jayce said:


> on a motorcycle i have had an accident 3 years ago broke my sholders in 5 places ,broke my back in 2 places 10" scar on my leg ,i use arai the doc said that saved my life as its totaly f***ed took a hell of an impact. but on a cycle you do not have to wear one i dont always wear one



I crashed, too regularly as I got older, so splashed out on full leathers and promptly had a "big one" and I knew why too, I rode like a tosser because I felt invincible. I am far safer without protective gear, that is why I don't wear any and won't again.

The Dales in the summer are splattered with middle aged guys wearing the very best of protective gear.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Feb 2009)

better than a trip to the circus this...


----------



## Radius (7 Feb 2009)

MarkF said:


> I crashed, too regularly as I got older, so splashed out on full leathers and promptly had a "big one" and I knew why too, I rode like a tosser because I felt invincible. I am far safer without protective gear, that is why I don't wear any and won't again.
> 
> The Dales in the summer are splattered with middle aged guys wearing the very best of protective gear.



Have to say I've felt this a little whilst wearing a helmet and then taking it off and riding again in a short space of time...dunno why, but it seems it's not just me...


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Helmets save lives. If I see a cyclist with no helmet, then I see them as an inexperienced/bad cyclist - though ofc this is not allways the case, just the first impression that is given. And if you are worried about looking like an alien, some of the helmets out atm look pretty swanky



I suppose 5000 miles plus a year for more years than I care to remember makes me an inexperienced / bad cyclists then. What a load of XXXX


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> could be the difference between life and death, that's why i wear it.
> can still feel the air about your head with vents. often the more expensive the helmet the more vents, so get a good flashy one..




This is NOT a personal attack on the poster, but as the second post in a thread - the content illustrates the lack of knowledge in helmet threads.

Firstly the more expensive are often less protective. Several helmets like the Specialized Aurora (£30) pass higher testing standards than the Giro Ionos t some four times the cost.

Secondly the increase in vents means that there is less polystyrene to compress, lessening the ability to absorb impact and making the helmet less protective.

If you are serious - read the helmet standards and do not buy a helmet that is not "SNELL" rated as this is the toughest test to pass.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2009)

You brain is rather important to you. It is only wrapped in a thin shell of bone rather like an egg shell. You put eggs in a box to bring them home. 

Lots of *pedestrians* fall over and hit their head. It just is a habit to get into to put a lid on. Yes it takes something a way, but so does a seat belt.



You brain is rather important to you. It is only wrapped in a thin shell of bone rather like an egg shell. You put eggs in a box to bring them home. 

Lots of *drivers and vehicle passengers* have accidents and hit their head. It just is a habit to get into to put a lid on. Yes it takes something a way, but so does a seat belt.


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

Dannyg said:


> This thread seems to be shaping up nicely - and Cunobelin hasn't even noticed it yet



He has now


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> I often wonder about the motives of those who get het up because others choose not to wear a helmet. Personally, I think that when they come across a bare headed cyclist they suddenly feel self conscious and embarrassed in case the non wearer (who doesn't actually give a shoot) might regard them as as some sort of safety obsessed girls blouse, so instead of just accepting the principle of live and let live they feel they need to justfy their own use by preaching about how many hundreds of thousands of lives are saved annually by helmets, how non wearers cost the health service billions and how we must "set an example to the young" by wearing them whether we want to or not.
> 
> All we really want is to be left in peace to do our own thing. Wear a ventilated piss pot on your bonce if you must, but don't try and come the emotional blackmail with me because it won't work.



Smoking joe, well put


----------



## HJ (7 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> I'm fairly new to cycling and can't decide wether to wear a helmet or not. It's not that I don't like wearing it, just that I like the feel of the fresh air about my head.
> I definitely feel safer on the road when I wear it but is this a false sense of security as I'll probably get wiped out anyway if a fast moving vehicle hits me.
> Conversely I feel I don't need it on cycle paths and yet I'm more likely to come off and bang my head when cycling on one of these.
> I'd be interested to hear others opinions on all of this. I'm sure they'll be very varied but may help me decide.
> Cheers. Ron.



Don't bother, helmets are a just a fashion accessory and complete waste of money. They are a con, even the helmet manufacturers admit there offer no protection at speeds of 12 mph, how often have you fallen off at speeds of less than 12 mph and hit you head? 

Some people will tell you that it is the same as wear a seat belt in a car, it is not, car seat belts are effective at speeds above 12 mph. If you want a helmet that offers protection at speed above 12 mph, wear a motorbike helmet.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2009)

Well... my helmet stopped nasty gravel rash - not nice on a thigh, but on a non fleshy part like a head....ouch.

I really don't care if you do or don't wear a helmet. For me, and I've said this loads, it helps with sweat control......I ride with a scull cap under it, that soaks up the sweat, the vent's evaporate it - I can climb in the height of summer without sweat stinging my eyes or dripping onto my glasses. In winter it's a windproof scull cap. Prior to 'good' helmets/none, I'd wear a sweat band or cap - they just couldn't cope with the sweat.

I buy the 'more expensive ones' because of the venting - it suits me...

I think it sets a good example to my kids - my son rides like a looney - he's only just 8 but has been clocked doing nearly 30 mph down the slight hill at home.....I've fitted a computer to his bike, and it's calibrated right. He has come off, and on at least a couple of occasions has smacked the curb (low speed) with his head. One impact wrote his helmet off..... saves me a trip to casualty.

TBH I think they look stupid, 'mushroom head' etc. etc. and I take mine off as soon as I get off a bike - you won't catch me walking round with one on....! 

If pootling to a local shop, I don't wear a helmet cos I'm in civvies......but if out and meaning 'business' - i.e. lycra lout ......I do..... So shoot me !!!


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> He has now



I've been away touring in Northamptonshire and Warwickshire!


----------



## Noodley (7 Feb 2009)

Can we not ban threads on helmets?


----------



## Renard (7 Feb 2009)

I am not sure I would still be here if I hadn't been wearing one one fateful day.


----------



## aqaleigh (7 Feb 2009)

Noodley said:


> well there you go, the chances are 1 in 35x365....



I wish i did ride 365 days a year but with weather there's no chance


----------



## montage (8 Feb 2009)

Too put it bluntly, I've seen somebody who has had their life ruined because they did not wear a helmet - the main issue is that has ruined the life of his parents, who are now forever his carers. This is why I feel so strongly on the issue, it isn't fair that this happens to somebody else.


----------



## Noodley (8 Feb 2009)

aqaleigh said:


> I wish i did ride 365 days a year but with weather there's no chance



You just need to be more committed.


----------



## Noodley (8 Feb 2009)

We can all mention cases where wearing a helmet helped or hindered. 


Can we not just accept it's a personal choice?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Feb 2009)

Noodley said:


> We can all mention cases where wearing a helmet helped or hindered.
> 
> 
> Can we not just accept it's a personal choice?



Or, as I said six pages ago, following a quote by FFFF:



> FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:
> 
> 
> > However the one important fact in all this is that it is your choice as to whether you wear one or not.
> ...


----------



## purplepolly (8 Feb 2009)

A lot of posters on this thread have joined within the last 6 months and several, including the OP, only joined this year - are new members not allowed to discuss things for themselves if it's been discussed before? This kind of response seems to be a very good way of putting off new members, I even stopped using CC myself for a while because of this kind of attitude from established members.


----------



## ASC1951 (8 Feb 2009)

MarkF said:


> has anybody, helmet wearer or non-wearer, ever, having read this sort of thread, gone over to the other side?


Of course not, any more than they do on any other argument. All the posts in the Politics and Life section could perfectly well be put there by autoresponders. Maybe they already are.

When the kerfuffle on this thread has subsided and it had sunk off the front page, I might just post a message, "Helmets". Not even "Helmets*?*"

I bet a blank thread with that title still gets the same Pavlovian response.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Feb 2009)

With Helmet, no doubt here. Last October I had a crash, whilst cycling down to a YHA week-ender in the New Forest, I hit my (helmet clad ) head on the tarmac, cracked my helmet and not my head. 
But the choice is yours.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Feb 2009)

purplepolly said:


> A lot of posters on this thread have joined within the last 6 months and several, including the OP, only joined this year - are new members not allowed to discuss things for themselves if it's been discussed before? This kind of response seems to be a very good way of putting off new members, I even stopped using CC myself for a while because of this kind of attitude from established members.



Fair point. Although a quick search will reveal that this issue has been done to death and that there's really very little to add.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2009)

It has been done to death, but it often get's burried in the vast number of topics. It's a debating point though !


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Feb 2009)

It has been done to death, but it's also a perennial topic that new members will bring up on a regular basis, I'm not talking about it anymore.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2009)

I think it is good for all topics that have been 'done to death' by one group of people, to be debated afresh by others - as purplepolly indicates.
This forum is a brilliant place to gain experience and form/build opinions - a learning process for all.
Certain things are going to crop up many times, particularly in 'Beginners'.
Perfect introduction to choice I reckon.

I always wear a helmet. Smashed two already - but hey! Happy not to bleed all over my expensive cycle jerseys...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> The best thing a cyclist can do, IMO, is learn to cycle safely and assertively (not aggressively) to minimise risk as much as reasonably possible in the first place. Indeed, I'd place wearing gloves as being more important a bit of safety kit than wearing a lid.



For me the best response to the opening question. Safe cycling, in every sense, is made up of a multitude of techniques combined with being sure your cycle is fit for the road and having, if you wish, the right equipment. IMO wearing a helmet is part of improving my personal safety on the cycle - I'm only worried about my personal safety so I chose to wear one. I would prefer not to but it's a small sacrifice.

Last August I had my one and only big crash. Fortunately I had time to take the decision to broadside into the car which crossed my path. I reckon I hit him at 15mph and the only real damage was a broken hand. If I'd had less time to react I would have been over the top doing at least 22mph if not more. If I'm going over a car roof at that speed I want all the help I can get.

Take time to find a quality, well ventilated helemt that feels comfortable and you will soon forget it's on your head.

My lad races karts and I'd like to know if one can buy Snell standard cycle helmets. This being the toughest category of motorsport helmet.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Too put it bluntly, I've seen somebody who has had their life ruined because they did not wear a helmet - the main issue is that has ruined the life of his parents, who are now forever his carers. This is why I feel so strongly on the issue, it isn't fair that this happens to somebody else.



Again - not personal, just an illustration....

I see more pedestrians in this state than cyclists. (I have worked for some 30 years in radiology departments) surely this an argument for pedestrian helmets (and car driver helmets) as well?

The alternative is to find the above situation somehow acceptable, less tragic or moving if it happens to a non-cyclist?


----------



## snorri (8 Feb 2009)

I see no harm in newbies covering old topics, just as long as we all remain polite. 
Before making controversial statements we should be prepared with some evidence for when the inevitable challenge comes along.


----------



## Arch (9 Feb 2009)

I actually wore mine today, first time in ages - mainly because I was going to be cycling along a road that I'd just heard on the news a car had skidded off into the river...

I must say, when I am riding the thing that scares me most is the idea of coming off and skidding along on a bare arm or leg (one of the reasons I don't descend or corner very fast). I don't generally think about hitting my head...


----------



## Mortiroloboy (9 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> I actually wore mine today, first time in ages - mainly because I was going to be cycling along a road that I'd just heard on the news a car had skidded off into the river...I must say, when I am riding the thing that scares me most is the idea of coming off and skidding along on a bare arm or leg (one of the reasons I don't descend or corner very fast). I don't generally think about hitting my head...



Arch, I don't think helmets are intended as bouyancy aids.


----------



## Arch (9 Feb 2009)

User259iroloboy said:


> Arch, I don't think helmets are intended as bouyancy aids.





I suppose they do float though...

Nah, I don't need that, I did lifesaving, I know how to make a float out of my pyjama trousers...


Hmm, I wasn't wearing my pyjamas though....


----------



## Crackle (9 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> I suppose they do float though...
> 
> *Nah, I don't need that, I did lifesaving, I know how to make a float out of my pyjama trousers...*
> 
> ...




That's funny I did that as well, weird. The only time I wear pyjamas now is when I'm on the ferry


----------



## ronmac (11 Feb 2009)

As I started this thread just thought I'd give contributors a quick update. I had a practice cycle around the streets of Glasgow city centre today. Coped fine but it was a bit manic in places. I saw enough to come to the decision that I WILL wear the helmet when cycling on roads (I had it on today). Whether I'm safer or not I don't know but I cetainly FELT safer. I also forgot I had it on after a while. So thanks to everybody who contributed, I agree with you all i.e. it's a personal choice thing.


----------



## Randochap (11 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> As I started this thread just thought I'd give contributors a quick update. I saw enough to come to the decision that I WILL wear the helmet when cycling on roads (I had it on today).



Good call! Safe cycling ronmac.


----------



## jay (11 Feb 2009)

So just a couple of quick questions...

If people don't wear helmets because they're "ineffective" above 12mph would they wear one if Giro or whoever came out with some mega-helmet offering much greater protection? Why have helmet manufacturers not cottoned on to the fact that there is a market for well vented helmets offering more protection? (obviously at a cost)

What about the d30 gel, could this not be built into some cycling caps etc -clearly not as protective as a helmet but could be more stylish/comfortable and almost certainly better than nowt?

FWIW I wear a helmet on the mtb, will on the road bike but don't on the riding to the shops bike. I couldn't care less what other people do though...


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2009)

In motorcycling we have a saying, dress for the accident not the journey. Something about most accidents happen quite close to home.

I have smashed up 1 helmet my son 2. Mine was due to stopping pedaling just as I crossed the finish line in a 10, should not really do that on a fixed wheel, I remember looking down from a long way up thinking this is going to hurt.

His was 1st one was when a front skewer snapped 1/2 mile from home after a 40 mile training ride in the Wolds luckily we were only warming down, Still a trip to hospital and stitches etc. no it was not over tightened just fatigued is the conclusion we come to. 

Do I wear a helmet, you bet I do and full leathers when out on the motorbike and a seat belt when driving and a life jacket when sailing.


----------



## hambones (11 Feb 2009)

Rarely wear a helmet for road riding - the chances of coming off are so slim. I do occasionally when doing a big group ride or if icy. Most people I know do not wear one BTW, yet many cycle forum polls often suggest a majority do. Does anyone know what the figures are for helmet wear these days?

I always wear gloves though - vital safety equipment!


----------



## Noodley (11 Feb 2009)

screenman said:


> In motorcycling we have a saying, dress for the accident not the journey. Something about most accidents happen quite close to home.


Excellent, I rarely ride anywhere near my home


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2009)

Most accidents happen close to home because that's where you spend most of your time.

Think about it.


----------



## Noodley (12 Feb 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most accidents happen close to home because that's where you spend most of your time.
> 
> Think about it.



No I don't. And that's why it's excellent. I only start and finish near my home and the rest of the time I'm miles away.


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2009)

hambones said:


> Does anyone know what the figures are for helmet wear these days?



The figures are very low just now!
Helmet wearing is more of a summer cyclist thing in my locality.


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2009)

Noodley said:


> No I don't.



Noodley, you are a prevaricator.


----------



## asterix (12 Feb 2009)

screenman said:


> Do I wear a helmet, you bet I do and full leathers when out on the motorbike and a seat belt when driving and a life jacket when sailing.



When sailing, a helmet is also necessary due to the danger of a swinging boom. Rather more so than when cycling I would suggest.

Mind you, I sailed for over 30 years and wore neither lifejacket nor helmet. The trick was not to fall overboard and be alert. I dread to think what 'elf 'n' safety is like on tall ships and such like, is now. Blooming dangerous things.. ban 'em. Oops, sorry


----------



## Arch (12 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> As I started this thread just thought I'd give contributors a quick update. I had a practice cycle around the streets of Glasgow city centre today. Coped fine but it was a bit manic in places. I saw enough to come to the decision that I WILL wear the helmet when cycling on roads (I had it on today). Whether I'm safer or not I don't know but I cetainly FELT safer. I also forgot I had it on after a while. So thanks to everybody who contributed, I agree with you all i.e. it's a personal choice thing.



Great! Now get a helmetcam, and see if you can film Magnatom in action (head to Commuting if that sounds like gibberish)


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2009)

hambones said:


> Does anyone know what the figures are for helmet wear these days?



OK ... you made me do it... I counted them this morning (it isn't accuarate as I may have lost count and not noticed some cyclists etc), but my figures for this morning was:

65 cyclists
46 wearing helmets

Those on the footpath - 2 both not wearing helmets
Probably an equal no of helmet/no helmet went through red lights - perhaps 6 in total?
and it also seemed to vary as I cycled into town - more helmets than later in the morning when it seemed more even.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Feb 2009)

I wear one all the time here in the UK...last summer in France and germany I mostly didnt as it was very hot and the car drivers there arn't homicidal maniacs like they are here.
I fell and hit my head in Meersburg, I wasnt wearing the hat...it HURT....much blood...temporary black out...I was very lucky, all I got was a broken wrist.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2009)

And a quick drop off to guides noticed 14 cyclists of which 4 weren't wearing helmets.

So approximately 1/3 to 1/4 depending on the time of day I would say weren't wearing helmets today.


----------



## asterix (13 Feb 2009)

In York, a real cycling city, I'd (very unscientifically) say helmet wearers are a minority. Last time I was in Amsterdam and the Hague I saw few if any helmet wearers. In my very hilly part of France it's about 60/40 with/without but all ride full-on road bikes.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2009)

asterix said:


> In York, a real cycling city, I'd (very unscientifically) say helmet wearers are a minority. Last time I was in Amsterdam and the Hague I saw few if any helmet wearers. In my very hilly part of France it's about 60/40 with/without but all ride full-on road bikes.



Same here...

Although it has decreased as teh MOD pulled out - Gosport had the 3rd highest percentage of cycle commuters in the UK!

On the Ferry run this morning - about 60 - 70 bikes and 8 helmets.... definitely a minority.


----------



## ronmac (13 Feb 2009)

Decisions, decisions ! You guys've got me in a quandary now. Should I take my helmet on my upcoming London to Paris ? I have full load so could do without it (where to put it when not wearing it ?).. But will I need it for cycling in London and Paris, albeit at my leisure. As ever opinions much appreciated. Ron


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Same here...
> 
> Although it has decreased as teh MOD pulled out - Gosport had the 3rd highest percentage of cycle commuters in the UK!
> 
> On the Ferry run this morning - about 60 - 70 bikes and 8 helmets.... definitely a minority.




I catch that ferry every day at 8am, and helmets are definately the majority. I shall do a count monday after next when I next use it  There are alot of none-wearers though, they tend to be youngish males that use heavy downhill mtbs for commuting..


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2009)

This is surely your choice to make. It shouldn't be a choice based on others opinions.
If you want to take it fine..take it.. if you don't...then don't.



ronmac said:


> Decisions, decisions ! You guys've got me in a quandary now. Should I take my helmet on my upcoming London to Paris ? I have full load so could do without it (where to put it when not wearing it ?).. But will I need it for cycling in London and Paris, albeit at my leisure. As ever opinions much appreciated. Ron


----------



## 4F (13 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> where to put it when not wearing it ?).



The accepted practice seems to be to dangle it from the handlebars .

At the end of the day it is your choice and only one that you can make.


----------



## Tynan (13 Feb 2009)

too many variables, I bet stoodents don;t and some places are choked with them

I bet new commuter generally do because they think they shold and the bike shop will have suggested they buy one

who cares, personal choice but I don't believe people that say a helmet would do them no good if they smacked their head into the tarmac, people can convince themselves of anything if they want to


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> Decisions, decisions ! You guys've got me in a quandary now. Should I take my helmet on my upcoming London to Paris ? I have full load so could do without it (where to put it when not wearing it ?).. But will I need it for cycling in London and Paris, albeit at my leisure. As ever opinions much appreciated. Ron



Have a look in your local pound shop, or any place that sells bungys and zipties (I'm thinking car boot sales, but it's not the time of year for them... Online, maybe) Anyway, look for an elastic cargo net, with a hook at each corner. They are often shown holding a football on a bike rack. With that, you could hold your helmet on top of panniers.

Something like this


----------



## MarkF (13 Feb 2009)

screenman said:


> In motorcycling we have a saying, dress for the accident not the journey.



How depressing, if somebody had said that to me I'd never have started motorcycling. 

Most of the summer dead guys in the Dales are middle aged and I bet they are very well dressed for their accidents, so that's something I suppose.


----------



## ronmac (13 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> This is surely your choice to make. It shouldn't be a choice based on others opinions.
> If you want to take it fine..take it.. if you don't...then don't.


Ianrauk, I WILL make my own decision but I haven't arrived at it yet so I'm interested in hearing others, who are much more experienced than me, thoughts on the matter. Is that not what a forum is for ?
Arch, thanks for the advice. Ron.


----------



## hambones (13 Feb 2009)

You can't take Cyclecraft seriously when the front pic has someone not wearing gloves and using toeclips!!!


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2009)

noobie question, and slightly off topic, but why are gloves soooo important? I thought they were just a keep warm/padding comfort thing?


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2009)

Gloves will stop you from grazing your hands. No matter how you fall, you will probably try and save yourself with your hands.


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> noobie question, and slightly off topic, but why are gloves soooo important? I thought they were just a keep warm/padding comfort thing?



They will protect you to some extent in a fall. Whether you think that's enough reason to wear them is the same as helmets, personal choice. I wear them for warmth in winter, and padding on long rides, but the grazing aspect doesn't really come into it, for me.

Getting snide about not wearing them is about as clever as getting snide about people using toe clips. IE, not very. Toe clips work perfectly well for those who want to use them. We don't all feel the need to be clamped to our bikes.


----------



## Tynan (13 Feb 2009)

I had a low speed off on some oil once and took all the skin off my palms and rammed grit, gravel and oil into the flesh

very very painful for weeks, that's one place you don't want scabs forming, the break along the creases and then jab into the raw bits

never ridden without at least mitts since

gloves and clips are completely different

still, like skulls, palms are person's call


----------



## hambones (13 Feb 2009)

No-one was being snide!   Gosh, some very serious peeps about!


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2009)

hambones said:


> No-one was being snide!



Apologies if I misread your tone. I just don't subscribe to the idea that in order to be a proper cyclist, you have to wear special clothes and use clipless pedals, which is what you seemed to suggest.

Cyclecraft is all about day to day, utility, getting-about on the roads cycling, and many many people manage it without special gear. 

Now, if you were talking about racing, or cycling in a big pack, that's different.


----------



## hambones (13 Feb 2009)

Well I had hoped the double cheesy grin smiley suggested it was meant tongue in cheek.


----------



## MacB (13 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> Ianrauk, I WILL make my own decision but I haven't arrived at it yet so I'm interested in hearing others, who are much more experienced than me, thoughts on the matter. Is that not what a forum is for ?
> Arch, thanks for the advice. Ron.



Ron, why don't you get something to fix it to your bike and take it along with you. Then you can play it by ear re how you feel and what others are doing. If you don't take it then it removes an option. Personally I always wear on my commute but not always if poodling about. No science behind that just what I' comfier with and I accept I may change my view when I get to commute in Summer.


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2009)

hambones said:


> Well I had hoped the double cheesy grin smiley suggested it was meant tongue in cheek.



ok, sorry. I've seen some rather creative use of smilies recently ('bung one in randomly, and maybe no one will care if you post like a tit'), so I maybe didn't read them right either...


----------



## Zoom (13 Feb 2009)

I've just bought a new helmet; it cost a fortune and is last year's model so I won't be able to replace it; therefore I do not intend to hit it against anything and will make sure I don't. Reverse risk compensation in my case 

I try not to get involved in these types of discussion but the big issue behind what should be a purely personal decision is that they (government; manufacturers, box tickers etc) want us all to wear one and those that do wear one are perceived as helping this; and it's turning cyclist against cyclist


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2009)

Zoom said:


> I've just bought a new helmet; it cost a fortune and is last year's model so I won't be able to replace it; therefore I do not intend to hit it against anything and will make sure I don't. Reverse risk compensation in my case
> 
> I try not to get involved in these types of discussion but the big issue behind what should be a purely personal decision is that they (government; manufacturers, box tickers etc) want us all to wear one and those that do wear one are perceived as helping this; and it's turning cyclist against cyclist



I find it is more those who insist others should wear them that are causing the problem


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2009)

ronmac said:


> Should I take my helmet on my upcoming London to Paris ?...... But will I need it for cycling in London and Paris, albeit at my leisure. As ever opinions much appreciated. Ron



Leave it at the Dover ferry teminal and pick it up on the way home.
Cycle helmet wearing is very much a UK thing.


----------



## PpPete (13 Feb 2009)

tyred said:


> Gloves will stop you from grazing your hands. No matter how you fall, you will probably try and save yourself with your hands.



But if you learn to fall properly.....
Years of rugby,martial arts, rock-climbing & some parachute training have (almost) got me out of the habit of putting my hands out to save myself.

I did have one spectactular SMIDSY incident a few years ago...just done parachute training, and when I hit car that had turned across my path, I instinctively put shoulder down rather than hand - rolled right across the bonnet and landed on my feet on the other side of the car. I could never guarantee to repeat that...., and although I came out unscathed on that occasion, despite lack of gloves or helmet ..... so I always wear both now.

That is not to say i get all bent out of shape if others choose not to wear them.


----------



## Zoom (13 Feb 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> I find it is more those who insist others should wear them that are causing the problem



of course you would

re helmet use outside the UK; I've not found that at all apart from where they have their own separate infrastructure. On PBP the UK riders were easy to spot as they were often the ones without helmets.


----------



## ronmac (13 Feb 2009)

PorkyPete, That was brilliant. I can actually visualize that. And I believe it's true because I did some judo as a kid and can still do a forward roll and it really could be useful when the flying-through-the-air bit is coming to an end. Regards. Ron.


----------

